# AKC Virtual Rally



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Announced today the AKC will allow Rally Novice B Virtual Entry through 12/31/20. 









AKC Rally® Virtual Pilot Program – American Kennel Club







www.akc.org


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I am so excited about this! Not necessarily for me (although I may end up getting Eevee’s title this way), but to help new people get into the sport. I think it’s a great way to introduce people to Rally and dog sports in general. I’ve seen some grumbling from more seasoned competitors, but as this may be the only option for the foreseeable future, I hope it works well. I am all about recruiting people to train their dogs and this plus the virtual trick dog titles is a great way to do it and get people out there working with their dogs. Kudos to AKC.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> I am so excited about this! Not necessarily for me (although I may end up getting Eevee’s title this way), but to help new people get into the sport. I think it’s a great way to introduce people to Rally and dog sports in general. I’ve seen some grumbling from more seasoned competitors, but as this may be the only option for the foreseeable future, I hope it works well. I am all about recruiting people to train their dogs and this plus the virtual trick dog titles is a great way to do it and get people out there working with their dogs. Kudos to AKC.


I need to check to see if the intermediate and advanced trick titles are available for virtual entries. I just got Logan's TKN and may as well try to teach him the others as we go along. I think it's great there is a way to participate for those of us who got our puppies right as this COVID19 situation was developing and were interested in our dogs being involved in some sort of competition area. It's no fun feeling like my puppy is missing out on all the regular classes he would take in his first year of life in order to move towards obedience, agility, rally, etc. I'm sure there are many people out there who are in this boat. 

Being a novice to all of it myself, I feel like I'm teaching Logan a hodgepodge of information. I'll be very happy when the obedience clubs can start holding classes again.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Jmcarp83 said:


> Announced today the AKC will allow Rally Novice B Virtual Entry through 12/31/20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

diane0905 said:


> I need to check to see if the intermediate and advanced trick titles are available for virtual entries. I just got Logan's TKN and may as well try to teach him the others as we go along. I think it's great there is a way to participate for those of us who got our puppies right as this COVID19 situation was developing and were interested in our dogs being involved in some sort of competition area. It's no fun feeling like my puppy is missing out on all the regular classes he would take in his first year of life in order to move towards obedience, agility, rally, etc. I'm sure there are many people out there who are in this boat.
> 
> Being a novice to all of it myself, I feel like I'm teaching Logan a hodgepodge of information. I'll be very happy when the obedience clubs can start holding classes again.


All levels of trick titles can be achieved virtually! @Abeille got her dog's TKE that way recently. I'm working on TKI and TKA with both of my dogs right now. My older one is titled through Rally Master, so this won't help him, but I may be able to get my younger one's title if there aren't any shows anytime soon.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> All levels of trick titles can be achieved virtually! @Abeille got her dog's TKE that way recently. I'm working on TKI and TKA with both of my dogs right now. My older one is titled through Rally Master, so this won't help him, but I may be able to get my younger one's title if there aren't any shows anytime soon.


That's great. Thank you!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

diane0905 said:


> I need to check to see if the intermediate and advanced trick titles are available for virtual entries. I just got Logan's TKN and may as well try to teach him the others as we go along. I think it's great there is a way to participate for those of us who got our puppies right as this COVID19 situation was developing and were interested in our dogs being involved in some sort of competition area. It's no fun feeling like my puppy is missing out on all the regular classes he would take in his first year of life in order to move towards obedience, agility, rally, etc. I'm sure there are many people out there who are in this boat.
> 
> Being a novice to all of it myself, I feel like I'm teaching Logan a hodgepodge of information. I'll be very happy when the obedience clubs can start holding classes again.


All trick titles can be earned virtually! I recently sent in a TKE application. I am an evaluator. Its been fun seeing everyone’s tricks.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

ArkansasGold said:


> All levels of trick titles can be achieved virtually! @Abeille got her dog's TKE that way recently. I'm working on TKI and TKA with both of my dogs right now. My older one is titled through Rally Master, so this won't help him, but I may be able to get my younger one's title if there aren't any shows anytime soon.


I should have read further! Haha!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

ArkansasGold said:


> I am so excited about this! Not necessarily for me (although I may end up getting Eevee’s title this way), but to help new people get into the sport. I think it’s a great way to introduce people to Rally and dog sports in general. I’ve seen some grumbling from more seasoned competitors, but as this may be the only option for the foreseeable future, I hope it works well. I am all about recruiting people to train their dogs and this plus the virtual trick dog titles is a great way to do it and get people out there working with their dogs. Kudos to AKC.


Noelle isn’t ready yet (we need to perfect heel) or eligible due to age, but I think by June we could start courses. She’s my do what You want not me dog. Stella had stubbornness. Noelle is a pleaser.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Jmcarp83 said:


> Noelle isn’t ready yet (we need to perfect heel) or eligible due to age, but I think by June we could start courses. She’s my do what You want not me dog. Stella had stubbornness. Noelle is a pleaser.


Eevee isn’t ready yet either, at least not by my current standards. She could probably get the title, but as these videos have to be public for all the world to see, I want her to look like a pro! Lol


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a question. I noticed for novice rally a lead is used. Is there a particular type of collar/leash that is required or preferable? Thank you!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

You can use a regular buckle collar, a martingale, and a chain/choke collar. No prongs, e-collars, harnesses, "gentle" leaders, etc.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

ArkansasGold said:


> You can use a regular buckle collar, a martingale, and a chain/choke collar. No prongs, e-collars, harnesses, "gentle" leaders, etc.


Thanks! Logan has regular buckle collars.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

We're working on this now and with treats he can pretty much do the signs so we will work on phasing out the treats. I have a question about how precise his positioning needs to be. If he lags a step behind or ahead or is not well centered when he faces me; is that acceptable or not for novice?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

It depends on the severity of the lag or the forge and if the leash is tight when it happens. Heel position is defined a little differently for Rally than Obedience. The Rally regulations say, "The dog is at the handler's left side, facing the same direction the handler is facing; the dog's _*body *_is within the area of the handler's left hip; and the dog should be close to, but not crowding its handler so that the handler has freedom of motion at all times." So if he is completely behind you or completely in front of you, it will likely be a 1-point deduction per occurrence. Tight leash is deducted per occurrence, unless it's tight the entire time, which can result in an NQ. Judges like to see a nice "J" shape in the leash in Novice and Intermediate. 

Just for comparison, the Obedience definition of heel position is, "The heel position as defined in these regulations applies whether the dog is sitting, standing, lying down or moving at heel. The dog should be at the handler's left side straight in line with the direction the handler is facing. The area from the *dog's head to shoulder* is to be in line with the handler's left hip. The dog should be close to but not crowding its handler so that the handler has freedom of motion at all times." 

If he doesn't sit perfectly straight on a call to front sign, that is usually ok unless it's like 90-degree angle or something. Most judges won't count off for slightly crooked sits in heel position, but anything more than about 45-degrees is usually one point off.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

ArkansasGold said:


> It depends on the severity of the lag or the forge and if the leash is tight when it happens. Heel position is defined a little differently for Rally than Obedience. The Rally regulations say, "The dog is at the handler's left side, facing the same direction the handler is facing; the dog's _*body *_is within the area of the handler's left hip; and the dog should be close to, but not crowding its handler so that the handler has freedom of motion at all times." So if he is completely behind you or completely in front of you, it will likely be a 1-point deduction per occurrence. Tight leash is deducted per occurrence, unless it's tight the entire time, which can result in an NQ. Judges like to see a nice "J" shape in the leash in Novice and Intermediate.
> 
> Just for comparison, the Obedience definition of heel position is, "The heel position as defined in these regulations applies whether the dog is sitting, standing, lying down or moving at heel. The dog should be at the handler's left side straight in line with the direction the handler is facing. The area from the *dog's head to shoulder* is to be in line with the handler's left hip. The dog should be close to but not crowding its handler so that the handler has freedom of motion at all times."
> 
> If he doesn't sit perfectly straight on a call to front sign, that is usually ok unless it's like 90-degree angle or something. Most judges won't count off for slightly crooked sits in heel position, but anything more than about 45-degrees is usually one point off.


Thank you. That is very helpful. He's not far off and the leash is staying loose at the park. I haven't used a leash in the house. We will try to tighten up but now I won't have to obsess about it. The tricky part will be no treats in hand.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I just thought of another reason the virtual shows are nice to have. For those girls that are in season. Now you don’t have to worry about them going into season, you can still work on titles. Kind of nice for those of us with girls.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Finch recently earned her RI using the virtual route (scores of 96, 93 & 97 if I remember right).

It has it"s challenges but I hope they expand it. Finch was my only dog eligible or I would have done more.

FWIW in a smallish training hall I found a GoPro Max captured the full ring for the runs without training buddies to video.


----------

